# Làm Sao Để Khắc Phục Sanbox?



## Đáp Nhanh (22 Tháng mười hai 2013)

Site em mấy hôm nay truy cập giảm khoảng 60%, em lo quá các bác ạ! Check 1 số từ khóa trước kia nằm trang 1, giờ ko thấy đâu . Em phải làm sao để khắc phục? Thanks cả nhà trước ạ.


----------



## Đáp Nhanh (26 Tháng mười hai 2013)

toannc đã viết:


> Sao bạn biết mình bị sandbox?


 
Từ khóa title trang của mình nằm top 5 đã mấy tháng nay, bỗng dưng giờ ko thấy đâu ở 10 trang đầu, theo mình tìm hiểu thì đang bị sanbox


----------



## Admin (1 Tháng một 2014)

Vừa rồi chính diễn đàn mình cũng bị sanbox, 1 từ khóa nằm top 5 mấy tháng nay bỗng dưng bay mất khỏi top 100, mình đoán do đổi tên miền, các backlink đổ dồn về quá nhiều. 
Mình phải sử dụng công cụ: https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/disavow-links-main. Bỏ hết các link kém chất lượng, các backlink lạ đổ về. Sau tầm 10 ngày, từ khóa đã về trang 1. Bạn cứ thử cách này xem sao nhé.


----------



## coldwind (3 Tháng một 2014)

có công cụ check xem site đã bị sanbox chưa mà + theo dõi xem 1 tuần thế nào chứ chưa vội gì mà kết luận nhé bạn


----------



## sale.otodonganh (6 Tháng một 2014)

coldwind đã viết:


> có công cụ check xem site đã bị sanbox chưa mà + theo dõi xem 1 tuần thế nào chứ chưa vội gì mà kết luận nhé bạn


được thông báo trong google webmarter tool phải klo bạn


----------



## coldwind (7 Tháng một 2014)

sale.otodonganh đã viết:


> được thông báo trong google webmarter tool phải klo bạn


đây bác ơi: http://pixelgroove.com/serp/sandbox_checker/


----------



## Admin (7 Tháng một 2014)

Các công cụ check sanbox chỉ là dự đoán thôi các bạn nhé. Google ko có công cụ này.


----------



## coldwind (7 Tháng một 2014)

có nhiều công cụ lắm, nói chung là khi site bị sanbox thì ta cũng dự đoán được


----------



## suydinhduong (7 Tháng một 2014)

coldwind đã viết:


> đây bác ơi:


cảm ơn bác, cũng đang muốn kiểm tra không biết bị sao k thấy trên top nữa


----------



## coldwind (7 Tháng một 2014)

suydinhduong đã viết:


> cảm ơn bác, cũng đang muốn kiểm tra không biết bị sao k thấy trên top nữa


bác đang seo từ gì ?


----------



## sale.otodonganh (9 Tháng một 2014)

tks bác nhiều


----------



## anhdungpro (7 Tháng tám 2014)

khi từ khóa đang trên top ma tụ hạng không việc gi phải vội ca , nó co thể nhảy link cho minh xuống top nhung cũng có thể đưa mình trở lại , không phải là sự việc quá lơn nếu bạn gặp phải.....


----------



## hphuong012 (16 Tháng một 2021)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết.


----------

